# Me and baby soaking up the winter sun!!



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

My little boy Nudge was having a nap in the yard today so I decieded to join him  I think we sat there or about an hr, he was enjoying the love.

























I love this horse!!


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

AWWW! How sweet! He's gorgeous.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

What a lovable ole' horse!! SO CUTE TOGETHER!!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww thats adorable. You have a lovely bond there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That is so adorable...what a strong bond you guys must have!!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

So cute! I did the same thing with my boy on Saturday. Its a good time of year for sunbathing with your horse


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

what a wonderful companion you have


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

aww thats so cute!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

aawww thats gorgeous 

i wish i had my horses in my yard so i could be there when they are laying down. id love to sunbathe with them. well maybe not jarred but possum and cougar would be ok


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

awww, that's soo cool.... hehe, I love his mouth on your leg, it's so cute!


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

thats cute! he looks like a very sweet horse.


----------



## Juno21 (Jun 17, 2008)

That is so cute!


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks, he is very sweet.

I saved his life so we have always had a good bond, and he is naturally a sweet, friendly horse.


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

I think that is so adorable .


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Awww Nice to see someone who like me hasnt got wooden white rail fences and not a blade of grass out of place!!! :lol:


----------



## megansthehorse (Jun 11, 2008)

i do that with my bobby, with him been cob hes so placid and i can just go upto him when hes layed down to fall asleep next to him, before i sat on him whilst he got up and it was so funny, then he shook and i slid off his bum, so funny my mum recorded it but like most of my videos of me and my horses are on my mums laptop and im not allowed to go on it as i have my own. no fair lol


----------



## shawty11166 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thats looks like such a sweet horse...pretty to....


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That is the cutest set of photos I have seen in a while. Simply adorable.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh my gosh! That is so cute! And how his teeth are ressting on your kneee. Awww! That is so cute! Did you both go to sleep?


----------



## Jamie Anne (Jul 22, 2008)

How cute! That's awesome, you can see how much you two love each other! What a great horse you've got there!


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

yea we slept for a bout an hr.


----------

